# any suggestions?



## mustang (Dec 31, 2007)

I am looking for a place to buy router bits for making 2and1/4 inch window moulding. Any help?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mustang

You may want to take a look at the links below,,,he is selling the same bits as the ones you get from Rockler,,,,,,

I just got a set of dovetail bits,, set of 3 for the same price as one from Rockler..

I also got a set of bull nose bits,(3 each) and just used one on Monday and they are great bits...all are M10 carb.and are very sharp.. 


WINDOW SASH RAIL & STILE ROUTER BIT BITS SET
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


3 BRAND NEW DOVETAIL ROUTER BIT BITS
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190188193891&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZreliable-products
===========





mustang said:


> I am looking for a place to buy router bits for making 2and1/4 inch window moulding. Any help?


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Bob, those are great prices. Let us know how they hold up.
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

Will do ,,the next one on my list is the one below, it's about 1/3 of the going price for this set of bits...

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-ENTRY...ryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


=================


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj.,you can't possibly have room to keep adding more cutters, do you bin them after a few cuts, if so I'm sure that guys living close by will be happy to empty you trash can each evening.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I do like router bits hahahahahahaha

I have lost count of how many I have but I do have a small box for bad ones, I don't BIN them the norm, high end steel is high end steel and can always use them for making cutting tools and they make great center punch's and finsh nail drivers or roll pin drivers 

================


harrysin said:


> Bj.,you can't possibly have room to keep adding more cutters, do you bin them after a few cuts, if so I'm sure that guys living close by will be happy to empty you trash can each evening.


----------

